# Who Hunts Mexico? and who wants to? Post Your Pics!



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Just wondering who hunts Mexico and who is interested in hunting Mexico?

Mexico is not for everyone bc of the risk... But how many of you take that chance?

Post up your pics from this season... Lets see the Risk/Reward factor

I was fortunate to take this 167 with my bow on 3500ac LowFence... We also took 2 bigger bucks with rifle this year. There is a chance my ranche could win several Jackets at Los Cazadores with #1Most Points, #2Archery, #2Mr. Heavy(score is incorrect, really 169 6/8Angadi Score)...

I have seen some Monsters on other threads so put the pics here and share your experience! 

Anyone experience a bad draw with the law or military?

I personally made about 20 trips down and never had any negative encounters... got lucky and only had 1 redlight the entire season and that was at the 2nd checkpoint!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice Buck!


----------



## Golden years (Dec 8, 2009)

Good deer I hunted mexico for 22 years got out when the drug wars got bad but i miss it on better place for the money


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent deer and even without extending your arms out away from your body at that! Not worth the Risk..but that's just me!


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Jfreeman said:


> Nice Buck!


 Thanks J


Golden years said:


> Good deer I hunted mexico for 22 years got out when the drug wars got bad but i miss it on better place for the money


 Luckly we havent had any issues! Thats why I'd like to see some Mexico hunters post up there stories... I always hear "horror stories" but I have yet to talk with someone "it happened to"... I believe them all, i'd just like to talk with someone it actually happened to and get their take on it


catchysumfishy said:


> Excellent deer and even without extending your arms out away from your body at that! Not worth the Risk..but that's just me!


Thanks! Yes'r, he's 167 regardless of how close he is to my body!

Come on guys... post some pics and storys! I'd really like to meet some of you guys that live in the San Antonio area. We need to get a Happy Hour organized!:cheers:


----------



## mexdeer19 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hunted there last year but got screwed by an outfitter who post on this site and hunted there one other year in 2003 but the landowner package hunted the ranch when we where gone. I will just pay a lot of money hunting south texas and not have to deal w/ all the hassles of mexico. I will never hunt over there again and will never travel over there again as well


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Very nice deer!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I hunted Mex. for 2 seasons on two different leases. One in Tamaulipas, the other in couhuila off pipeline rd. The lease in tamps was good. The hunters i joined had shot 3-4 160's, 1 170'' and several 150'' bucks in a 3-4yr period before i joined them.

I passed on a couple of low 150'' bucks and ended up shotting an old 140'' 8pt. The same guys are still on that ranch and have killed some high 150 class deer last year and this year. This ranch is native browse, no protein, 10k acres

The guy who runs the lease has hunted all over mexico for the last 19 years. He's never had any trouble with the millitary, criminals, etc. 

The second place i hunted up pipeline road in Couhuila was a waste of gas. It was the worst lease i've ever hunted. I'm guessing it was heavily poached. Probably at night. I only saw a few deer all season.

I never had any trouble coming or going. I used to travel over to hunt by myself all the time. I always packed all my supplies and headed straight to the ranch.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

im loooking at getting a lease down there!

mexdeer.....can you pm me the guys name that is an outfitter down there so i know to stay away from him as ive found a couple of guys and dont want to waste me time!


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Fuelin said:


> Very nice deer!


 Thank you!

Well I just looked at the contest and looks like my buddy got booted out of 2nd place with mr. Heavy.... still got 2nd Archery and 1st most points! Hope it holds out... would like for the ranch to have to place winners! Not that we list the name of the ranch but its nice for us to know and be able to use when we sell hunts or whatever.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

We hunted over 20,000 acres this year and did not see a deer over 160' . Don't know if it is the drought, the poachers, or the helicopters that got us. Don't know yet if I am going back. Thinking about getting back into bay fishing.It is very sad, after what we left last year to grow another year, and to see that they are not there this year. What's The Deal.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> We hunted over 20,000 acres this year and did not see a deer over 160' . Don't know if it is the drought, the poachers, or the helicopters that got us. Don't know yet if I am going back. Thinking about getting back into bay fishing.It is very sad, after what we left last year to grow another year, and to see that they are not there this year. What's The Deal.


I have heard from several folks that some ranchers are darting the big bucks folks are leaving to grow, taking them to a high fence place and selling them for a few grand...

I heard from a guy who let a 3.5yo 170 go last year.... after he spent 23 straight days in the brush hunting this deer, the cowboy told him the rancher darted it and sold it to a neighboring highfence. Then he had to swear to not say anything bc the cowboy feared the rancher would fire him or worse... but he couldnt stand to see his friend, that tippped him so well year after year, continue to hunt for a buck that he knew was gone!

That sucks! That could be what happend to you guys as well... Just a thought! Them Mexicans will do anything for a $$$$...


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

I have hunted the last two seasons near Acuna. We have a great land owner who really seems to care about the deer and the hunters. Overall the deer were larger last year, but there were a few 170s and a 180 taken off the ranch this year. I never had any problems at the border or driving through town. We are taking over a new pasture next year that has great potential so hopefully i"ll get my "Muy Grande" then.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

This year was my 8th season in mexico. I have not had any problems yet. In fact, to me this was the easiest year of them all as far as crossing the border and getting to the ranch. Hunting was another story all together. This was the worst year that we have had on our ranch, the main lease-holder has been hunting this same ranch for nearly 30 years and he held the same opinion. We have about 10K acres, low fence and the deer were just not there. I think the best deer saw this year was 160ish, the best we killed was mid 130s.

Our biggest problem this year was water, none of our tanks had any water all until the rain started in the fall. And, to add to that, none of the windmills were working this year. Our landowner had open heart surgery in the spring and did not get around to getting the windmills fixed.

I think its a great place to hunt and will comtinue to go back down there for as long as i am able. Here are few pics of some deer that i have taken over the last several years down there.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*Who am I kidding*

I will be going down in about a month to make some offers on some ranches that were not leased this year. mitchbcs, sounds good on the happyhour. I too would like to get together with some fellow San Antonio area mexico hunters. By the way, Nice deer. I have traveled those roads down there alone for many years and have had very few problems. Just stay out of Nuevo laredo if you can.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Bukkskin said:


> We hunted over 20,000 acres this year and did not see a deer over 160' . Don't know if it is the drought, the poachers, or the helicopters that got us. Don't know yet if I am going back. Thinking about getting back into bay fishing.It is very sad, after what we left last year to grow another year, and to see that they are not there this year. What's The Deal.


Sounds a lot like our place. We've let some awesome young deer walk the past few years and have killed none of them so far. Last year we let about 20 nice bucks walk and we saw 2 of them this year. One of them the neighbors killed.

It's crazy, you let the mgmt and cull deer walk and they are there the next year but none of the trophy deer. Def makes you wonder what the deal is.

This was by far the worst season I've had in the past 15 yrs hunting in MX. Might be my last too...


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

, got a nice picture of a lion.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*They're all over Mex*

They are taking over deer in some parts of Mexico. I hunted one weekend at a friend place in Lampazos, Nuevo Leon and saw several of them come to the feeders. My friend says that the "pumas own the deer and the bear the feeders". Too bad Mexican law will not allow hunting them. Not a good year at his rach either.



whampuscat3 said:


> , got a nice picture of a lion.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

x2 on the osso, same camera as lion pic.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Our carmen mountain whitetails are small, takes 2 to make a good meal.


----------



## mtown (May 31, 2008)

Hunted there two years missed this year. Love hunting over there never killed a monster but me and my dad never had so much fun. We would stay from Dec. 14 to Dec. 31 had nothing but great times. I'm in for the happy hour plus looking for a lease down there if someone knows about one. Only had one problem in Piedras Negras at a gas station some bandidos pulled up in a ford expedition pointed some guns at us they were well armed and speaking spanish I know little spanish so I just drove off. You should have seen the look on their faces. Still not scared to go back.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

whampuscat3 said:


> , got a nice picture of a lion.


 I would smoke a lion in a heart beat! And go broke trying to fullbody mount it chewing on a 160 or something!:brew2:


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Wampuscat, where are ya'll? I have never seen that many rocks or cedar trees in Old Mexico.Are ya'll out towards Monclova? Those are some cool pics. My friend sent me some of black bears at his feeder a few miles down the pipeline, from a ranch I used to hunt.


----------



## Matty White Boot (Dec 23, 2009)

Mitchbcs, u talk about 'our' ranch and when 'we' sell hunts... did you okay these claims with Momma beforehand or are you working off of a week-long hall pass- O yeah she's out of state right! LOL!

BTW- nice buck! Rob must be proud...


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

anderc4u said:


> Mitchbcs, u talk about 'our' ranch and when 'we' sell hunts... did you okay these claims with Momma beforehand or are you working off of a week-long hall pass- O yeah she's out of state right! LOL!
> 
> BTW- nice buck! Rob must be proud...


LOL.... Im always working off of a week-long hall pass!:cheers:

Thank you!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Bukkskin said:


> Wampuscat, where are ya'll? I have never seen that many rocks or cedar trees in Old Mexico.Are ya'll out towards Monclova? Those are some cool pics. My friend sent me some of black bears at his feeder a few miles down the pipeline, from a ranch I used to hunt.


 82 miles nothwest of Eaglepass, up in the mountains, lots of oaks, palms pinion pines, have a river and lots of running springs old pecans etc. real pretty.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

lots of bears in mex. Would be nice to have a 2cool mexico only site. The happy hour sounds good, but Huntsville is a little far away. Haven't had any trouble crossing.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Whampuscat, You can stay the night in our hunters cabin if you want to come down for the HH. I have always wanted to drive out to the mountains towards Monclova. I have been to Don Martin and Sabinas but no farther. I watch the sun go down behind those mountains all Dec. and Jan. every year from my blind. Talk about beautiful.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

X2 on the Mexico only 2cool. I don't know how good that would fly on a totally Texas site. Although, I feel that South Texas deer and Mexico deer are one in the same.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*diferent subspeices*

Carmen mountains(carmenesis), cous and miquihuanesis suspeices are smaller than Texas(texanus) WT. The further south you go they get smaller.



whampuscat3 said:


> Our carmen mountain whitetails are small, takes 2 to make a good meal.


----------



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is my 182 4/8 Whitetail amd my 155 Muledeer, all from this year. All free range and no HIGH FENCE.


----------



## potro (Feb 2, 2010)

*Mexico hunt*

I have a small place that I hunt in Mexico 50 miles south of Reyosa Tamps, My little ranch is not big only 50 acres but this past season we did a count and the qty received was amazing 150 plus bucks here are some
bucks my son and I were able to get.

Regards,


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Mexhunter said:


> Here is my 182 4/8 Whitetail amd my 155 Muledeer, all from this year. All free range and no HIGH FENCE.


2 great bucks! That second picture is a little scary though. A rifle with a closed bolt pointing directly at that mans mid section. Be careful out there.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Just looking at that closed bolt pegs my pucker factor. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Mexhunter... thats one heck of a buck! We def will have some story time when we have this Happy Hour!


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

I have that same gun


----------



## cazador4life (Mar 11, 2009)

Shot this mule deer in Mexico last year....Scored 189 7/8 Angadi score

I am going back again this year in late December during the rut...


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

mitchbcs said:


> I have heard from several folks that some ranchers are darting the big bucks folks are leaving to grow, taking them to a high fence place and selling them for a few grand...


My buddy and I hunted Coahuila for 5 yrs and every year we'd see a lot of up and comers hoping to get them the next year; and we suspected that was happening to us as well. And one day the cowboy mentioned to one of the guys that a 180" deer had been captured and sold. Bummer...


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Just looking at that closed bolt pegs my pucker factor. I'm just sayin'.


Amen Brother!!!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

To each his own. I have yet to see the white tail deer that would get me into Mexico to hunt these days. Too much crazy stuff going down.

I wish you guys the very best . I assume you feel the reward to be worth the risk you take.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

cazador4life said:


> Shot this mule deer in Mexico last year....Scored 189 7/8 Angadi score
> 
> I am going back again this year in late December during the rut...


 Very nice deer Cazador..... if you have any imput on making a safe trip this year, add it to my "No its not safe BUT" thread! Not many hunters have posted. Thanks to all that dont hunt Mex who have held back their comments on that thread... I appreciate that.


----------

